

NY Times cuts character limit on comments from 5,000 to 2,000 - freejoe76
http://www.thewrap.com/media/column-post/new-york-times-decreases-character-limits-comments-28388

======
jshot
Seems weird to only say it's an "improved experience" to no longer be able to
write 2,001 characters. Can't remember many long comments on that site that
have been worth it - they're usually bickering that wears thing - but still,
that reads like calling a bug "a feature."

